
Midori Next Browser - app4soft
https://www.midori-browser.org/2020/01/15/midori-next-come-on-yarovi-we-can/
======
pjmlp
Not a browser for Midori, it seems,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midori_(operating_system)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midori_\(operating_system\))

~~~
app4soft
To be clear, _Midori Next_ is next generation of _Midori Browser_ [0]; Not a
browser for _Midori OS_.

BUT as _Barrelfish OS_ , successor of _Midori OS_ , now is active and open-
source project, think, _Midori /Midori Next Browser_ could be ported to it.[1]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midori_browser](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midori_browser)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barrelfish](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barrelfish)

~~~
pjmlp
The only thing in common between Barrelfish OS and Midori OS, is both were
started at Microsoft, there in nothing in Barrelfish that makes it a successor
to Midori.

~~~
app4soft
They has "fixed" Midori issues in Barrelfish, so, highly likely, it shows that
_Barrellfish is successor of Midori_ ; if not on code level, then at least on
logic/design level.[0]

> _“Building upon lessons learned with projects including Midori and
> Singularity, Barrelfish eschews share memory schemes in favor of message
> passing and a kind of database that shuttles information between cores.”_

[0] [https://www.engadget.com/2009/09/29/microsoft-unveils-
barrel...](https://www.engadget.com/2009/09/29/microsoft-unveils-barrelfish-
multi-core-optimized-os/)

~~~
pjmlp
Nothing on Barrelfish papers mentions Midori, nor it has anything to do with
System C#.

That is just wishful thinking from Engadget.

~~~
app4soft
It is same wishful as claiming _“Barrelfish OS is NOT successor of Midori OS”_
;)

~~~
pjmlp
If Barrelfish had anything to do with Midori, it would be mentioned on its
research papers....

~~~
app4soft
... or wouldn't be mentioned, depending on researcher, who wrote those papers,
and Microsoft R&D Lab policy.

